# Great Grandson



## Ken N Tx (Nov 15, 2015)

We met our Great Grandson yesterday..
.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh Ken, that's a beautiful picture...although we need to see _you_ smiling and looking chuffed  to meet him, although I'm sure you were,  despite your serious look ..bless. What's his name?


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 15, 2015)

Congratulations Ken.  A special moment indeed.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh Ken, that's a beautiful picture...although we need to see _you_ smiling and looking chuffed  to meet him, although I'm sure you were,  despite your serious look ..bless. What's his name?



I am smiling!! LOL  His name is Hudson Hays..

Here he is with his Great Great Grandma and Mom..




Bobw235 said:


> Congratulations Ken.  A special moment indeed.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2015)

Very nice pictures. Congratulations.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2015)

Awww....congrats Ken and Mrs Ken!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 15, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Very nice pictures. Congratulations.





Ameriscot said:


> Awww....congrats Ken and Mrs Ken!


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 15, 2015)

Great pics, Ken.  Congrats!  I like the name "Hudson".


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 15, 2015)

So sweet Ken. congratulations.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2015)

Lovely photos of all of you with Hudson, I like the name too!  Congratulations to the family! :love_heart:


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 15, 2015)

How wonderful!!!


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 15, 2015)

Congratulations to all of you, Ken...what a shining moment.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 15, 2015)

Hugs and blessings to your family! Isn't it amazing holding a baby after so long? It's a magical experience.


----------



## Pam (Nov 15, 2015)

Many congratulations!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 15, 2015)

Such a lovely picture.  Congratulations to you the parents and all of your family.


----------



## Linda (Nov 15, 2015)

What great news Ken!!  Thank you for sharing this.  What a beautiful baby.


----------



## Bee (Nov 15, 2015)

Congratulations Ken, nice photos.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 16, 2015)

Thank you all for the comments..


----------

